
Ask HN: What are the most important questions that you have asked yourself? - ozres1
What questions have you asked yourself that have made an impact on you? Any examples that you can share would be greatly appreciated :)<p>One for me for example that I use regularly is simply, How can I do this better? How can I break it down? How can I make this easy?<p>For context:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@ruizhidong&#x2F;unleash-the-power-of-your-mind-7c4ecd0f0752
======
dmilicevic
Some personal questions that just popped in my mind.

What is the root cause of my emotions and what can I do about it?

What is it that I desire?

What is it that I'm grateful for?

How can I make myself feel happy and stay there?

What values do I hold dear?

Why did I get up from the bed today?

How can I become better?

Am I becoming better from this?

How does this person makes me feel?

How do I make that person feel?

How are my friends?

and the list goes on :)

~~~
ozres1
Great! My favorites:

Why did I get up from the bed today?

How can I become better?

Am I becoming better from this?

